# News Investigation Uncovers Poison in Dog Food, Prompting FDA Investigation



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> A Washington D.C. news station has found evidence that several name brand pet foods have traces of a drug given to euthanize dogs, and the Federal Drug Administration is investigating.
> 
> An explosive report about a drug used to euthanize pets being found in several name-brand pet foods has sparked the Federal Drug Administration to investigate the claims and the pet foods themselves.


Read more about the News Investigation Uncovers Poison in Dog Food, Prompting FDA Investigation at PetGuide.com.


----------

